# So sad.



## noble (May 22, 2007)

I'm watching CNN on the tele next to my desk. They just reported a young woman in America that sold her "eggs" to an infertile couple and used the money to pay her student loan.

I'm so happy to come from a country where education, from pre primary to doctorate, is free for everyone. No one need sell parts of their body or live enslaved in debt to go to school.

noble


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

noble, You really should see a doctor for that spasm in your left knee.
@ 54,000 of my peers died in a still controversial war to stop 'the domino effect' of communism.
The one domino did fall, but not a few remained standing when an equally exausted foe realised Pax Americana wasn't through yet.
You happen to be living in one of those immediate dominos.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Tens of thousands of dollars in student loan debt must sound like a lot of money in a third world country with a GDP per capita of about $4000.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Regarding the above from Kav:

Nice. So call him a Commie for wanting to extend public school through to post grad.

As for the _controversial_ war, it's only controversial to the likes of you. To others, most, it was a complete bust. And unless you fought there (did you?) those 54,000 dead were not really your peers. ​


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Tens of thousands of dollars in student loan debt must sound like a lot of money in a third world country with a GDP per capita of about $4000.


It's a lot of money to me and I live here. Climb down off it. Tie it up for the night.
​


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*I didn't write this to cause discord.*

I simply find it sad and feel for this woman.

Kav, my country was fighting there long before yours so I need no lessons but you really should study your history more closely.

I am also a wounded war veteran so I, more than any other, have the right to speak of war.

PedanticTurkey, my monthly supermarket bill is more than 10,000 U.S.dollars. I have two growing boys and a house full of servants to feed. In all truthfulness, 10,000 dollars does not represent even one day's income for me. I do, however, feel for those less fortunate than I.

May I not simply express my sadness for those in difficulty without being attacked?

noble


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

noble said:


> I am also a wounded war veteran so I, more than any other, have the right to speak of war.
> 
> PedanticTurkey, my monthly supermarket bill is more than 10,000 U.S.dollars. I have two growing boys and a house full of servants to feed. In all truthfulness, 10,000 dollars does not represent even one day's income for me. I do, however, feel for those less fortunate than I.
> noble


Brave, wise and modest as well.
There is obviously no social unrest where you live, all that footage from the airport and streets recently was clearly staged with funds from western bankers and Oliver Stones' cooperation.

I think you are a troll.

F.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

Franko said:


> Brave, wise and modest as well.
> There is obviously no social unrest where you live, all that footage from the airport and streets recently was clearly staged with funds from western bankers and Oliver Stones' cooperation.
> 
> I think you are a troll.
> ...


No, YOU don't think.

If you were capable of thought you would not resort to immature name calling.

Not everyone in life is a loser and not everyone on this forum is someone with nothing else to do.
You obviously are one of those that believes everyone on a forum has failed in life. What do the other members here think of that?

You also can not read and understand what you have read which is sad.

I spoke of the situation of one young woman and nothing more.

Keep your silly troll insults to yourself...you really are pathetic and sad.

And what on earth does your remark have to do with me, the airports here....imbecile, I'm french.

What a lame idiot you are.

noble


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

noble said:


> I'm watching CNN on the tele next to my desk. They just reported a young woman in America that sold her "eggs" to an infertile couple and used the money to pay her student loan.
> 
> I'm so happy to come from a country where education, from pre primary to doctorate, is free for everyone. No one need sell parts of their body or live enslaved in debt to go to school.
> 
> noble


She sold her bloody eggs for goodness sake! She didn't sell a kidney or her first born.

You have very little understanding of how this country works or what it is about. I realize you live far away and I won't inquire as to your country of origin, however I'm willing to bet that your livelihood, even living far away from this country, depends on what happens here.

She may have sold her eggs to pay for tuition but throughout the last century there were people who gave up their lives just for entry into this country. Enjoy the chicken on a stick!


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*I don't eat anything on a stick.*



pt4u67 said:


> She sold her bloody eggs for goodness sake! She didn't sell a kidney or her first born.
> 
> You have very little understanding of how this country works or what it is about. I realize you live far away and I won't inquire as to your country of origin, however I'm willing to bet that your livelihood, even living far away from this country, depends on what happens here.
> 
> She may have sold her eggs to pay for tuition but throughout the last century there were people who gave up their lives just for entry into this country. Enjoy the chicken on a stick!


Who told you all this nonsense? How many countries have you lived in to know?

If the answer is none then you are a fool for only fools believe what they are told without first seeing for themselves.

I'm willing to bet that our lady members will confirm that to sale ones' "eggs" is a sad and humiliating experience for a woman and this to pay for something that is free in much less developed countries.

Before some other cretin responds, I have lived, worked or studied all over the world INCLUDING the United States so who is more qualified to know, you or I?

Its just stronger than you, isn't it? One either agrees with you or you attack because you don't want to be confronted with your own doubts?

As Descartes said: "one must doubt to believe".

noble


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

noble said:


> I'm so happy to come from a country where education, from pre primary to doctorate, is free for everyone. No one need sell parts of their body or live enslaved in debt to go to school.noble


Are you out of touch with what is going on in your country of origin?

It seems that you have more reasons to be sad than you know: Many students in France are selling their bodies to go to school.

https://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/jan/21/internationaleducationnews.france

Would you say this is more sad or less sad that the incident you cite in America?

Maybe you should temper your prideful posts just a bit.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Whatever....*



Relayer said:


> Are you out of touch with what is going on in your country of origin?
> 
> It seems that you have more reasons to be sad than you know: Many students in France are selling their bodies to go to school.
> 
> ...


Please read before you post links to articles and stop the name calling......trying to defend your position by attacking what you perceive as a weakness in your partner is, in psychiatry, called name calling.

This "article" is just that: an article. It is not news and presents no evidence to support its' claims. I own a bridge in Brooklyn...would you like to buy it.

You qualify my posts as "prideful" yet you support your accusation with..lets see...nothing. Just more name calling.

No one is talking about this young woman...why is that. You seem to have learned so much from Bush: no need for proof or thought, just use meaningless rhetoric and attack if you think it is in your interest to do so.

That's OK because I have more than I or my children or great, great grand children will ever need. I care about you and if ever you are sick or in danger and can't pay the hospital to save your life...hope that I or someone like me is near. We will not abandon you even though you hate us.

And please find more valid references than the Guardian. The Guardian...please

noble


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

noble said:


> ...PedanticTurkey, my monthly supermarket bill is more than 10,000 U.S.dollars. I have two growing boys and a house full of servants to feed...noble


Wow. I guess I really shouldn't complain when the wife returns from the grocery store with a $500, plus tab!


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

noble said:


> I'm watching CNN on the tele next to my desk. They just reported a young woman in America that sold her "eggs" to an infertile couple and used the money to pay her student loan.
> 
> I'm so happy to come from a country where education, from pre primary to doctorate, is free for everyone. No one need sell parts of their body or live enslaved in debt to go to school.
> 
> noble


Noble seems to have confounded two entirely separate and independent issues here. That women sell their eggs to infertile couples and that education in the United States can be outrageously expensive. Neither of these issues is simple on its own.

Women sell eggs for various reasons...to pay bills, purchase groceries, pure altruism. In fact women are doing this throughout Europe, Australia, and North and South America; I am personally unfamiliar with human egg donation in Africa and Asia, but it perhaps is an on-going endeavour. The procedure is not entirely benign and entails risks to the donor and, wherever she lives...the U.S., France, Argentina...she must determine for herself whether those risks are worth the reward.

That said, eucation can be enormously dear in the United States, although it need not be costly, depending upon the choices one makes. People assume enormous debts to complete their educations here. When I married my wife, I married her student loans for her medical education at one of our better known private institutions. How much ? Oy, don't ask! However, had she attended the state university medical school, she would have completed her education debt free but probably not have been admitted to the exceptional residency programn where she trained in her specialty.

CNN is in the business of artificially manipulating one's emotions, especially in this holiday season. While I generally do not get my news from television and did not see the subject report, it sounds typical of seasonal efforts one would expect from a broadcast news station.

Buzz


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Noble, just think, if you bought your servants eggs, they could educate themselves and have better lives.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Thank you Buzz.*



M6Classic said:


> Noble seems to have confounded two entirely separate and independent issues here. That women sell their eggs to infertile couples and that education in the United States can be outrageously expensive. Neither of these issues is simple on its own.
> 
> Women sell eggs for various reasons...to pay bills, purchase groceries, pure altruism. In fact women are doing this throughout Europe, Australia, and North and South America; I am personally unfamiliar with human egg donation in Africa and Asia, but it perhaps is an on-going endeavour. The procedure is not entirely benign and entails risks to the donor and, wherever she lives...the U.S., France, Argentina...she must determine for herself whether those risks are worth the reward.
> 
> ...


Rather than attacking those with different opinions it is so much wiser to give a detailed and rational explanation of ones' position. I don't know everything so am more than willing to listen to others so as to learn. If, after learning, I see I am wrong I will change my position.

This is the way people and societies grow, mature and become better. No need to insult, attack or revert to name calling.

I have a dream...well, we all do. Better to share in each other's dreams than to hurt one another.

noble


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm glad I don't live in a country where some vacation packages for forigen visitors center around under age girls.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Me too.*



burnedandfrozen said:


> I'm glad I don't live in a country where some vacation packages for forigen visitors center around under age girls.


I've never seen that over here. If it really exists then it is well hidden. But then again I don't spend my time with tourists or go to places tourists would go so I am not the most qualified to speak of these things.

noble


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

noble said:


> Please read before you post links to articles and stop the name calling......trying to defend your position by attacking what you perceive as a weakness in your partner is, in psychiatry, called name calling.
> 
> You qualify my posts as "prideful" yet you support your accusation with..lets see...nothing. Just more name calling.
> 
> noble


I called you no names. I simply addressed your boastful comparison of the US and France.

You are the one making completely unfounded statements and suppositions about me. In no way did I attack you, however you attack me. Doctor, heal thyself! I guess your feelings are easily hurt when you read such about your own country. If you are going to bash mine in comparison, you must expect to see the veil on yours pulled back, also.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Relayer said:


> I called you no names. I simply addressed your boastful comparison of the US and France.
> 
> You are the one making completely unfounded statements and suppositions about me. In no way did I attack you, however you attack me. Doctor, heal thyself! I guess your feelings are easily hurt when you read such about your own country. If you are going to bash mine in comparison, you must expect to see the veil on yours pulled back, also.


now thats feeding the troll - LOL

R - just kidding you - no harm meant


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*In France our national pass-time is sitting at cafes*



Relayer said:


> I called you no names. I simply addressed your boastful comparison of the US and France.
> 
> You are the one making completely unfounded statements and suppositions about me. In no way did I attack you, however you attack me. Doctor, heal thyself! I guess your feelings are easily hurt when you read such about your own country. If you are going to bash mine in comparison, you must expect to see the veil on yours pulled back, also.


and criticizing our country. We love politics and don't close our eyes to our short comings. For France to be a better country we need to set up an independent judicial branch of government like the Americans have. In France the judiciary is part of the executive branch so forget about independence.

We haven't invaded anyone in a long time but we have done so in the past.

There is a solution for all things but all solutions, to qualify as such, must have a foundation based on the truth and the truth is rarely pretty.

Lets just wish each other a happy end of year holiday and finish with that good gesture.

noble


----------



## signal (Dec 6, 2008)

Well look at the bright side, she got her loan paid off, and helped a couple have a child. Most women just flush the eggs down the toilet each month..........thats not much help for anyone.

When a couple can't conceive, it would be great if they just got free eggs, maybe from a friend. The fact is, that couple is going to pay alot of $$$ to have a child. Even if the egg is donated for free, the couple that can't conceive must spend a fortune working with a clinic and professionals to make it all happen. Generally the eggs are donated or the sperm is donated. 

So all this money changing hands, fertility is a business, and it was a business long before someone took money for their eggs........probably the most valuable of assetts in the whole transaction.

It would be great if doctors worked for free, and everyone was good and healthy, and we could do it all for nothing. I hope that one day stem cell research leads to ways we can help more people with bio material, but that material is going to have to come from somewhere

Brian


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

noble said:


> We haven't invaded anyone in a long time but we have done so in the past.


Too, too easy.

What do you do in Thailand? Career as a straight man?


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Yes, I am straight, thank you.*



fenway said:


> Too, too easy.
> 
> What do you do in Thailand? Career as a straight man?


Women, after my children and just before watches, are a passion for me.

noble


----------



## bluemagic (Oct 11, 2008)

While I would not ban selling bodies, I do feel it is rather uncouth.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Peak and Pine, with 187 posts, I hardly expect you to know me through my few thousand. So, one more tedious time, like grandfather in THE RED PONY telling his story, I did play a very minor part in that conflict, my generation was the one that fought that war and it's veterans have no issue considering me a peer.It is their apporval I respect, not your's.
As for calling noble a communist? I commented on his left knee spasm. I had a 50/50 choice of knees to make. There was no subliminal political intent on choosing the left. I suppose he could be a centrist, and suffers erectile political dysfunction, or an anarchist with uncontrolled bowels?
The empirical fact is he makes a handfull of posts that are negative in tone to my country. I suppose I could wait for two out of three, but, in the non printed version of a Edward Abbey quote at Glen Canypon damn one fine day 'criticize my government, but don't **** with my country.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm curious. How does it work with you rich mohammedans-- do you limit yourself to four wives? Or do you only keep three so you can always be on the lookout for a fourth, if you know what I mean?


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Are you trying to be funny, for you have failed.*



Kav said:


> Peak and Pine, with 187 posts, I hardly expect you to know me through my few thousand. So, one more tedious time, like grandfather in THE RED PONY telling his story, I did play a very minor part in that conflict, my generation was the one that fought that war and it's veterans have no issue considering me a peer.It is their apporval I respect, not your's.
> As for calling noble a communist? I commented on his left knee spasm. I had a 50/50 choice of knees to make. There was no subliminal political intent on choosing the left. I suppose he could be a centrist, and suffers erectile political dysfunction, or an anarchist with uncontrolled bowels?
> The empirical fact is he makes a handfull of posts that are negative in tone to my country. I suppose I could wait for two out of three, but, in the non printed version of a Edward Abbey quote at Glen Canypon damn one fine day 'criticize my government, but don't **** with my country.


So you're not a war veteran but somehow you think you have received the respect of veterans your age? What nonsense. I, monsieur, am a war veteran so your insults and sexual allusions (are you impotent by any chance for who other could think up such a thing?).

You've never been to war but you think yourself equal to war veterans? Not possible and why didn't you go...I went.

Not a war veteran...not a war veteran...not a war veteran...I'm sorry but I'm trying to make my brain believe that my eyes really read that.

How, pray tell, are you an equal with war veterans (such as myself)?

not a war veteran....not a war veteran...not a war veteran......pas possible!

Just this morning I sent my driver to my embassy to deliver my yearly certificate of life required for receiving my war pension each month. Every month my country sends me money to show her gratitude for my sacrifice in serving and having been wounded. I also have the right for my body to be sent back to France for a military funeral when I die...but you sir, are not a veteran but you are the peer of veterans?

Sorry but can't understand. Sure you're not impotent?

And stop the delusional lies, I did not make a critique about your country...perhaps your present administration but not your country....not a war veteran????

noble
noble


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Are you refering to me?*



PedanticTurkey said:


> I'm curious. How does it work with you rich mohammedans-- do you limit yourself to four wives? Or do you only keep three so you can always be on the lookout for a fourth, if you know what I mean?


I'm a Jew you brainless idiot. And there is no place for religious or color based racism here or any place else. Do you want to repeat your Racist slur?

Is Racism permitted on this forum for if so I will report the fact to the proper authorities.

And yes, I look you in the eye (as far as the Internet can manage) and inform you I am reporting your comments to the forum moderators.

I don't care if a man or a member is a Jew, a Christian, a Muslim, a black, a white or an Atheist....racism is not acceptable.

noble


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

This guy is a trip.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> This guy is a trip.


Perhaps, Turkey, you use the same travel agent.

Buzz


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

noble said:


> I'm a Jew you brainless idiot. And there is no place for religious or color based racism here or any place else. Do you want to repeat your Racist slur?
> 
> Is Racism permitted on this forum for if so I will report the fact to the proper authorities.
> 
> ...


Leaving aside the logical disconnect of reporting racist comments to moderators if they are permitted (huh?), how exactly was PT's comment racist? It was perhaps inflammatory, sure, but racist? The fact is that Islam permits, actually even encourages, polygamy. Criticizing or ridiculing that fact is hardly racist. Neither is the fact that he incorrectly, or even foolishly, jumped to the conclusion that you are a Muslim. Perhaps you are referring to his use of the word "mohammedans," which many Muslims today regard as offensive since it might suggest that they worship Mohammed. This fact is not known by many non-Muslims who often use the term innocent of its pejorative understanding, assuming that the term simply reflects the sects central framer much like "Calvinist" or "Lutheran." The charge of racist is too serious to assert without considerable evidence.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*The American Congress would beg to differ:*



Mike Petrik said:


> Leaving aside the logical disconnect of reporting racist comments to moderators if they are permitted (huh?), how exactly was PT's comment racist? It was perhaps inflammatory, sure, but racist? The fact is that Islam permits, actually even encourages, polygamy. Criticizing or ridiculing that fact is hardly racist. Neither is the fact that he incorrectly, or even foolishly, jumped to the conclusion that you are a Muslim. Perhaps you are referring to his use of the word "mohammedans," which many Muslims today regard as offensive since it might suggest that they worship Mohammed. This fact is not known by many non-Muslims who often use the term innocent of its pejorative understanding, assuming that the term simply reflects the sects central framer much like "Calvinist" or "Lutheran." The charge of racist is too serious to assert without considerable evidence.


The term "Jew" has been legally recognised as a "race" in the United States and in consequence slurs against Jews are deemed to be racist in nature. For Jews there is no race involved as we fought for centuries to have Judaism recognised as a religion and not a race. The Congress understood this but decided that Common Usage was the more legally binding of the two opinions and held that for most non Jews the term Jew was used to denote a "Family" of peoples closely akin to "a race" of people.

Referring to Muslims as he has done "Or do you only keep three so you can always be on the lookout for a fourth, if you know what I mean?" is certainly construed, in a common sense, as a slur against a group or family of people.

U.S. legal precedence would lean highly towards my perspective.

I understand that our fellow member is obviously unable to follow even the most basic of academic discussions therefore has not understood any of what I, and other members, have written.

He should be advised as to legal requirements to reframe from "grouping" people together in a blanket, unfavourable and untruthful manner in public.

noble


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

noble said:


> The term "Jew" has been legally recognised as a "race" in the United States and in consequence slurs against Jews are deemed to be racist in nature. For Jews there is no race involved as we fought for centuries to have Judaism recognised as a religion and not a race. The Congress understood this but decided that Common Usage was the more legally binding of the two opinions and held that for most non Jews the term Jew was used to denote a "Family" of peoples closely akin to "a race" of people.
> 
> Referring to Muslims as he has done "Or do you only keep three so you can always be on the lookout for a fourth, if you know what I mean?" is certainly construed, in a common sense, as a slur against a group or family of people.
> 
> ...


Mr. Nobel,
I have absolutely no idea what this screed is trying to say. Perhaps I am encumbered by the fact that I am a senior partner of a major national law firm used to reasoning with rational and literate people. Buzz may be better equipped to understand, since we know that he uses a peculiarly obscure English dictionary and may at least know your travel agent.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> Mr. Nobel,
> I have absolutely no idea what this screed is trying to say. Perhaps I am encumbered by the fact that I am a senior partner of a major national law firm used to reasoning with rational and literate people. Buzz may be better equipped to understand, since we know that he uses a peculiarly obscure English dictionary and may at least know your travel agent.


*Are Jews a Race? *

"In the 1980s, the United States Supreme Court ruled that Jews are a race, at least for purposes of certain anti-discrimination laws. Their reasoning: at the time these laws were passed, people routinely spoke of the "Jewish race" or the "Italian race" as well as the "***** race," so that is what the legislators intended to protect. But many Jews were deeply offended by that decision, offended by any hint that Jews could be considered a race."

As a lawyer you should know this? You should also know that Islam does not encourage polygamy but allows it under very strict conditions. Few men there are who can fulfill these requirements so the vast majority of Islamic men have but one wife.

What is a screed anyway? An esteemed lawyer that resorts to such offensive tactics and is not aware of anti-discrimination laws?

Forgive me but I find that strange.

noble


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Mr. Nobel,
> I have absolutely no idea what this screed is trying to say. Perhaps I am encumbered by the fact that I am a senior partner of a major national law firm used to reasoning with rational and literate people. Buzz may be better equipped to understand, since we know that he uses a peculiarly obscure English dictionary and may at least know your travel agent.


Ohhhh, no! Don't drag Buzz into this! First of all, I travel in entirely different circles than the Turkey's. Also, I for one do not consider the (Merriam) _Webster's New International Dictionary: Second Edition_ to be obscure, though I admit that in this day of computers some people might find any book to be an obscure implement.

:devil:

Buzz


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

noble said:


> *Are Jews a Race? *
> 
> "In the 1980s, the United States Supreme Court ruled that Jews are a race, at least for purposes of certain anti-discrimination laws. Their reasoning: at the time these laws were passed, people routinely spoke of the "Jewish race" or the "Italian race" as well as the "***** race," so that is what the legislators intended to protect. But many Jews were deeply offended by that decision, offended by any hint that Jews could be considered a race."
> 
> ...


noble, you continue to fixate on the issue of whether Jews are a race or a religion. This is any interesting question that I have discussed often with my Jewish friends, but what exactly does this have to do with this thread?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

The only thing I'm guilty of is not following this guy's rants. I read one post where he claimed to have many children and women, and just wanted to see what he'd say.

But he's either a crackpot or a troll-- only good for a laugh. Otherwise he's just wasting your time.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*I just mentioned my sadness about this young woman.*



Mike Petrik said:


> noble, you continue to fixate on the issue of whether Jews are a race or a religion. This is any interesting question that I have discussed often with my Jewish friends, but what exactly does this have to do with this thread?


It wasn't intentional but while writing my post it occurred to me that I am indeed fortunate to have a background issued from a country where education is free.....nothing more. As a Jew and a Humane I find sickening the merchandising of any humane body part but recognized the woman's right to make her own choices. I'm just sad for her, that's all.

As a Jew and a man that has lived and studied in foreign countries most of his life, I know the evils of racism and how destructive it is. There are Jews of every race...I, myself, have blue eyes and blond hair and am seldom taken for a Jew by strangers. Muslims are the same so putting all of them in the same basket is unacceptable just as putting all Americans, Christians or any other group in the same basket is a regrettable choice.

I'm tired of this dis-accord so will withdraw from the forum. The general attitude here seems to be to reject all those not of a common mind or background. I'm a Jew, a socialist, a doctor, am french and live on the other side of the world so my difference is hard to hide. As well, my English is not perfect. Much of it is repeated from what I hear and I may not understand the full meaning of what I say so I apologize for this.

noble


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*No, you have never heard these things.*



PedanticTurkey said:


> The only thing I'm guilty of is not following this guy's rants. I read one post where he claimed to have many children and women, and just wanted to see what he'd say.
> 
> But he's either a crackpot or a troll-- only good for a laugh. Otherwise he's just wasting your time.


Obviously you do not have the required level to understand what others write...I'm not a native English Speaker but your vocabulary is, lets say, rudimentary.

Go your way in Peace. I don't know you but I know you have wasted your life...what a shame.

noble


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Turkey, you managed to stay away from having your "Mohammedan" post deleted, but barely; other moderators may be more offended and decide to remove it.

While we don't moderate much here, your Mohammedan comment struck me as one step short of hate speech. Please don't take the next step.

Noble, if you don't like the brew you are smelling, don't stir the pot.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Wouldn't surprise me. 

I was banned for 30 days for using the adjective "limp-wristed," you know.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I was banned for 30 days for using the adjective "limp-wristed," you know.


Really? Wow.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, that's not strictly true. I was banned for insisting that it is not a "homosexual slur."


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Or to be even more precise, I was banned for complaining after my post was edited and replaced with a public reprimand for an unnamed "homosexual slur" (which was "limp-wristed").


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Well, that's not strictly true. I was banned for insisting that it is not a "homosexual slur."


That seems very odd. It is one thing to be banned because you manifestly intend it to be a homosexual slur. It is a reach, but perhaps defensible, to be banned for its usage based on a moderator's subjective understanding that it is, in fact, widely understood to be a slur. But I'm unable to quite grasp why one's opinion that it is not a slur would be objectionable.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry. Like I said, I used it in a post. The post was edited and replaced with something like DO NOT USE HOMOSEXUAL SLURS OR YOU WILL BE BANNED.

I then said that it wasn't a homosexual slur, and that they could moderate the site however they like but that I take exception at being defamed. Then I was banned.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Sorry. Like I said, I used it in a post. The post was edited and replaced with something like DO NOT USE HOMOSEXUAL SLURS OR YOU WILL BE BANNED.
> 
> I then said that it wasn't a homosexual slur, and that they could moderate the site however they like but that I take exception at being defamed. Then I was banned.


Wow. Disturbing.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

noble, one can always identify France's wounded veterans. They were all shot in the ass.
Now, if you're done with your tantrum and being l'enfant terrible, I served 36 days in Vietnam with the US Coast Guard, my tour of duty interrupted through no fault of my own, and I did see combat during my brief time. 
I also traded shots with fish pirates in Alaska and drug runners off of Oregon. 
Now, granted, this is not anywhere near the french victory at Trafalger, sitting in port until HMS Hood gave them a choice or that stirring attack on Rainbow Warrior in New Zealand, but I am, nevertheless proud of my small part.
There is a yiddish word for guys like you, one I will refrain from using.You can probably guess it anyway.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Turkey, one of the reasons you were banned was for publicly hassling the moderator.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We rarely take this action in the interchange, but this thread has gone on long enough.


----------

